# Before & After 'rescue' pictures (Haffie mare)



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Its been a while since I've been on here! I thought I'd share some pictures of a rescued Haflinger mare we got back in October. She was a brood mare her whole life, having 12 foals in her 14-15 years. She has since put her weight back on steadily, she had her feet correctively trimmed and teeth floated, now she has been started under saddle & is loving every minute of her second chance!

"Before" ( October 2008 )


















"After" ( December 2008 )










































She is such a rare & gorgeous girl that I am shocked by her lack of use, so sweet & easy going, we love her.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh wonderful job! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Love those blue eyes on her!! She is looking MUCH MUCH better


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww she's beautiful! How could someone let her get like that


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh she is absolutely georgous!!! You have done a fantastic job with her and I'm sure she is thankful for that. Her blue eyes are stunning and match her halter perfectly!

Please share more pics!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

She is sooo gorgeous what a little superstar


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i love her blue eyes!!! nice job with her, she's filled out nicely


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What a stunning horse, I LOVE her eyes!!!! Good for you for giving her that second chance!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: she is STUNNING. GOOD FOR YOU, you have done an excellent job with her, she looks incredible and you can tell she feels a lot better by just looking at her expression in the photos. Give yourself a pat on the back my dear you really deserve that stunning mare, she is BEAUTIFUL!:shock:


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

omg she so beautiful i love her eyes


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgeous horse, she looks great!!  I love her eyes as well, so pretty!


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW! What a stunning looking girl!

Youv'e done a fantastic job with her! She looks amazing! What a difference!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

WHAT A GREAT JOB YOU'VE DONE!!! it's sad that she was bred so many times in a short time... but biy does she look good


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW What an Amazing transformation!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Shes a stunner! Good job!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Wonderful work.You did a great job bringing her back to good health.She is a beauty.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh how wonderful! She is gorgeous! I love halflingers. I'm glad she now has a second chance to live a happy life with you. 

Jubilee


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

She's so gorgeous! I love her eyes, and coloring. Nice job she looks great.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! You have done a wonderful job. She is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a good looking mare!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

oh she's gorgeous! Good job : )

How do you think she would be as an English pony? just curious : )


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, what a beaut! Gorgeous eyes. Kudos to you for such a wonderful thing you have done.


----------



## CdnTink (Dec 13, 2008)

You have done an amazing job with her and you should be very very proud of yourself. She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Bless you and your family for taking her in and giving her a loving home.She looks amazing!!!!! Gorgeous girl, and you can ride her!WOW love to see this.If only I had more room oh boy!I'd be a rescue momma for sure!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*How do you think she would be as an English pony? just curious : )


*I think she'd be great in any direction. Shes quiet and willing, She has very nice smooth strides, I was thinking she'd make a nice Dressage horse. Know anyone looking for a one-of-a-kind haffie? She may be the hardest I've had to part with yet.


Thank-you for all of the complements on her everyone, We sure love her!!


----------

